# Blue Dreams vs Blue Diamonds



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

For my next tank, I'm planning to set up a 10 gallon. I don't know if I want to stock it with Blue Dreams or Blue Diamonds, though.


----------



## EbiSquirrel (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. They are both really pretty, but are either more sensitive than other Neos?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Blue Diamonds > Blue Dreams in color intensity wise. Whichever one is prettier is in the eye of the beholder 

They both are pretty blue, but the Blue Diamonds is more intense, more deep blue. Less shiny looking actually. The Blue Dreams are shinier because they are lighter, absorb less of the less I guess? I've seen both in person. I would own both if I have the space. 

Some people keep both and breed them together without any issues in terms of the babies going back to wild type or anything. 

The B Diamond is so dark, some are black looking. They are basically the "Painted Blues" of the blue neos


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

do both breed pretty much true or no?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

That largely depends on your source.

If they are from a VERY good source, I would say 80% true. Okay sources, about 50%, so on and so forth. With any shrimp you always expected to cull no matter what if you want to keep quality up. Even for some of the lines I am working on which I spent a lot of money to get good quality ones, I still cull after 3-4 years of breeding them


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I just ordered some sky blue neons. They are supposed to breed between 70 and 80% true. If I allow the lighter colored ones to breed after removing them to another tank would some of their off spring be blue again? This is the case with OEBTs as blondes can have dark blue babies. By culling what do you do with the less desirable shrimp? I plan on moving the "blondes" of the sky blues to another two tanks, males in one, females in another to stop them from breeding if they will not throw blue babies. Other than that I would prefer to keep them all together. I can't bring myself to kill them. This was the problem I had when my RCS population exploded. I sold them off as fast as I could but in the end I had to separate the sexes to get their numbers down. Eventually they all died as I did not allow them to breed any more but it took almost 2 years.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

I enjoy the blue of both the blue diamonds and the blue dreams. I'm more curious as to which is more hardy, but thanks for the description MsNemoShrimp!
And Garfieldnfish I saw those! They looked really nice, but I'm wondering if they're just refined diamonds.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

"Sky Blue" is just another name for the Blue Dream. People start getting fancy and calling them this and that. This really messes everything up. Just like when someone started calling Taiwanese Fire Reds "Supreme" - no offense - but stick to what it is.

I've seen the Blue Dream called many things. What was mentioned along with Sapphire Blue, Crystal Blue, Cobalt Blue, the list goes on. It throws everything off and people simply do it to make it sound fancy and sell for more money. It's a shame actually.

Anyways all neos are pretty hardy. The only neo that I have experienced that is as sensitive as Crystals would be the high grade Yellow Fires. They are sooooo slow to breed and are very sensitive :/


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I found this discussion before I bought them. I hope I did not get ripped off. I will let you know when I get them how they look. But it sounds like the less colorful can then still be sold as blue velvets with the sea sky blue gene? So it can be more confusing, lol.
http://www.shrimpspot.com/index.php?/topic/1952-sea-sky-blue/


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I wouldn't say you got ripped off. As long as they are as pictured then you got what you paid for. Everyone rates things differently so perhaps to you, that's the best looking blue out there. What I am differentiating is the intensity/thickness of the color. 

Blue Diamond > Blue Dream/Blue Sky/Sapphire/etc.

Look forward to seeing pics when they arrive!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone know anything about cobalt blue shrimp (if they truely are as blue as pictured and how true they breed), ive been eying em for a while. Just say someone post that they were selling them on the for sale section so thought it was a sign that I should get them lol


----------



## Pwilly07 (Aug 3, 2018)

It was stated earlier that the cobalt blue is an incorrect made up name for blue dream.


----------

